# Need help! JL 300/4 xover board messed up.



## wild_eye (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a 300/4 that is pulling signal from the right side for all 4 channels. I took it to get checked out and that is what they found but don't know which exact component is messed up. 

Anyone seen this before? 

Please point me in the right direction. Or if anyone has a diagram/schematic of the xover board... your help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Sammy


----------

